# Steel structures Design book



## ARJ (May 25, 2007)

I'm interested in learning more about designing steel structures. Can anyone recommend a good design book?

Thanks in advance


----------



## McEngr (May 25, 2007)

I would avoid any book emphasizing allowable stress design unless you don't ever seeing yourself doing any significant structures. If you want to have a full gamet of design learning, then get a good LRFD book from the http://www.iccsafe.org website and a good seismic book that discusses the multiple types of lateral force resisting systems that are entailed in IBC 2003 (table 1617.6.2).

This is brief and to the point, but it's definitely true.


----------



## ARJ (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice MC.


----------



## 212186 (Oct 29, 2007)

ARJ said:


> Thanks for the advice MC.





I have something AISC ebook,

example:1.AISC Steel Design Guide Series

2.AISC ASD Manual 9th Edition.pdf

3.AISC Connections teaching toolkit.pdf

4.Aisc Design Criteria For Bolted And Riveted Joints 2Nd Edition Guide.pdf

5.AISC-Design-Examples.pdf

6.Detailing for steel construction_2nd Edition_AISC.pdf

7.Welding Astm - Handbook Of Comparative Weld Steel Standards.pdf

If you are interested,please email to [email protected]


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd have to agree with McEngr that the ICC steel books are the best ones around.


----------



## ldu571 (Jan 17, 2008)

McEngr said:


> I would avoid any book emphasizing allowable stress design unless you don't ever seeing yourself doing any significant structures. If you want to have a full gamet of design learning, then get a good LRFD book from the http://www.iccsafe.org website and a good seismic book that discusses the multiple types of lateral force resisting systems that are entailed in IBC 2003 (table 1617.6.2).
> This is brief and to the point, but it's definitely true.


I would disagree that you can't do "significant structures" in ASD. The new black books sets both design methodologies side by side so it's really comes down to how you think. Do you think in terms of capacities or in terms of stress? The reality is it probably comes down to your modeling and design software. RAM designs using LRFD but I'm not sure if it can design with ASD.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 17, 2008)

ldu,

I think what McEngr was trying to say was to not bother to learn ASD if you were in college not too long ago and won't be doing much structures in practice.

Most schools teach in LRFD even with the black book so learning another design approach may not help all that much for a transpo guy/gal.


----------

